# Wexford/Waterford/Cork site open Xmas??



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Done so much "homework" on this subject...even sites shown as being "open" are, in fact, not!!  

We need somewhere for Xmas with electric hook up, nice location and just toilets and shower....nothing else....

Please can anyone suggest a site?? Many thanks!!


----------



## loopsy (Sep 16, 2010)

I know this isn't Wexford, Waterford or Cork ..... but Kerry. http://www.campinginkerry.com/index.php 
Stayed here a few years ago and thought it was great. I seem to remember the owner saying they were open at Christmas.


----------



## loopsy (Sep 16, 2010)

I know this isn't Wexford, Waterford or Cork ..... but Kerry. http://www.campinginkerry.com/index.php 
Stayed here a few years ago and thought it was great. I seem to remember the owner saying they were open at Christmas.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> Done so much "homework" on this subject...even sites shown as being "open" are, in fact, not!!
> 
> We need somewhere for Xmas with electric hook up, nice location and just toilets and shower....nothing else....
> 
> Please can anyone suggest a site?? Many thanks!!


Look here www.camping-ireland.ie
St Margaret near Rosslare, Wexford is a lovely campsite. Don't know if its opened or not. Worth a ring.


----------

